

Ask HN: What else can JavaScript be used for? - webguyian

Coming from the web development field, I&#x27;m interested in what other areas JavaScript is being used in. I know there have been applications in art, education, games, and robotics. I started compiling a list of different uses for JavaScript. [0] What am I missing?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;webguyian&#x2F;javascript-uses
======
blowski
I don't really understand the question. It's a programming language and it can
be used to do things that programming languages can do.

So to say it can 'do' education seems to be a strange comment. It can be used
to write programs that help with education, and you can use it as a language
to teach programming - but both of those things are true of Python, PHP, Lisp,
Java, etc.

~~~
webguyian
I understand that most, if not all, of the things I listed can be applied to
programming languages in general. I am interested in learning what other
fields I can apply my knowledge of JavaScript in. Of course, I could build a
website or an app for any field, but to me the medium is different if I were
using JS for game development vs. for programming a NodeBot. Maybe it is more
a question of the limitations of the language...

~~~
blowski
The language is a tool, not an objective. My suggestion would be to take a
project you've already built in JavaScript and rewrite it in Io (another
prototype-based language), because it will teach you to separate the problem
from the solution.

Beyond that, find a problem, fall in love with it, become obsessed by it, and
look for ways to solve it.

~~~
webguyian
_Beyond that, find a problem, fall in love with it, become obsessed by it, and
look for ways to solve it._

Great advice. I'll get on that. Thank you.

